# I'm hanging up the gloves



## pirate wyatt (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi guys 
Im 18 years old and a former junior boxer with 19 fights (12-6-1) Boxing was fun but not something I wanted to make a long term commitment too and plus my coach went off to find himself before he died.  I am moving to Colorado anyways for college and I always wanted to try a martial art so i thought now was the perfect time.  So now I'm off to browse the boards looking for the right one.


----------



## Drac (Aug 15, 2006)

Where in Colorado?????


----------



## pirate wyatt (Aug 15, 2006)

Boulder


----------



## stickarts (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Good luck in your search. Happy Posting!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Are you going to CU-Boulder?  If so (or anywhere else in Boulder, if it comes to that) there are lots of MA classes in Boulder and in the surrounding area, including several clubs run through the university.  Do you have any idea what style you're interested in?


----------



## pstarr (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome!  Here is one website for Bob Orlando whose school is
out of Denver.  If you are interested in what he does contact
him because I am sure that he has people near to Boulder!
Here is his website link : http://www.orlandokuntao.com/index.html
Good luck!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 15, 2006)

Good luck with your search.



			
				pirate wyatt said:
			
		

> Boxing was fun but not something I wanted to make a long term commitment too . . .



What made you feel this way about boxing?


----------



## matt.m (Aug 15, 2006)

I know very little about Colorado.  However this may help.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Colorado Taekwondo Institute[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Green Mountain
Littleton
Craig
The Point
Oberon Middle School
Westridge Elementary School[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](303) 989-7542
(303) 979-2621
(970) 824-2484
(303) 989-7542
(303) 979-2621
(303) 989-7542[/FONT]


Good schools.  Welcome and good luck.

Matt


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 15, 2006)

Once you have chosen Kenpo or say Lima Lama you know you will have made the right decision. Ha ha. Anyways welcome to Martial Talk.
Sean


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome, and good luck in your search for the right style for you.

Jeff


----------



## Kreth (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Wyatt.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Aug 15, 2006)

pirate wyatt said:
			
		

> Boulder


 
If you get near or are near to Lakewood check out the Combat Hapkido Federation...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 15, 2006)

might i interest you in Jeet kune do????


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Hunting!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  

With your boxing experience, you'll probably fit in quite nicely when you continue on with your martial arts training.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 16, 2006)

You might try this school in Boulder:

http://www.centerlinemartialarts.com/main.html

I worked with Steven at several seminars and he is quite good.

Lamont


----------



## Tiger@heart (Aug 16, 2006)

There's a USSD (United Studios of Self Defense) in Boulder:
1676 30th Street
Boulder, CO 80301
(303) 444-9042 
email: boulder@ussd.com

I've been with them since 1998 in San Diego & love it. It's Shaolin Kempo, pretty much a mix of ju jitsu, karate, kung fu, great tournaments, opportunities to visit China and train with the Shaolin monks. It's worth checking out! Good luck in your search


----------



## kroh (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Sir.  I have a few friends in Colorado.  Let us know if there is anything we can do to help.

Untill then...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martial_arts

Regards,
Walt


----------



## Drac (Aug 17, 2006)

Check out ML Parrs Academy of TKD., its in Loveland.www.tkdcoloradoAcademy


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT Pirate Wyatt.   Hope you enjoy.


----------



## MJS (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------

